# What position will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm curious as to what people think. This also serves as a "Will the Bulls make the playoffs?" poll.

If you vote, please post what teams you think will finish *ahead* of the Bulls in the East.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*

I would like to think 6th. Behind the Pistons, Pacers, Heat, Cavs, and NJ.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*

Heat
Pistons
Pacers
Cavs
Bulls


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*



kukoc4ever said:


> I'm curious as to what people think. This also serves as a "Will the Bulls make the playoffs?" poll.
> 
> If you vote, please post what teams you think will finish *ahead* of the Bulls in the East.


K4E, you didn't vote?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*



bullsville said:


> K4E, you didn't vote?


I will before the season starts. I'm trying to figure out where to put Milwaukee, Orlando, Washington, Philly and Chicago right now.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*

I went with an optimistic 7th. The more I think back about it, the more I think alot of our success last year was due to everything seeming to fall our way. I hope we can do it again, but I wouldn't be surprised if we slipped quite a bit.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*

Heat
Pistons
Pacers
Cavs
Bulls as 5th

Figure NJ will be hot on their heels, but i feel one of the big 3 will get hurt yet again .


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*

I originally predicted us as #6, but it seems that Ben Gordon isn't where I thought he would be. And Tyson isn't in as good of shape as I hoped either. Plus I'm sure at least 1 Eastern team will be a surprise this year, so I'm bumping us down a spot to #7. 

I should mention that my thoughts on this has very little to do with the Curry trade. I really like our PF-by-committee, and think that Sweets, Songaila, and Othella are a nice trio of bigs alongside Chandler, and will effectively compensate for what Curry did last year.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*

Heat
Pistons
Pacers
Cavs
Nets
Knicks
Celts
Sixers
Bulls


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*

The Bulls will make the playoffs. Contrary to what many seem to think, I believe they will be better than the Bucks. I don't think they will be better than the Cavs though.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*

Cavs
Pacers
Bucks
Pistons
Miami
Boston
New Jersey

Not sure where NY, Orlando and Philly fall. Pessimist in me says we end up 10th.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*

1. Pacers
2. Heat
3. Nets
4. Pistons
5. Cavs
6. Knicks
7. Milwaukee
8. Philly
*9. Bulls*


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*



casebeck22 said:


> I would like to think 6th. Behind the Pistons, Pacers, Heat, Cavs, and NJ.


My prediction, too.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*

Just wondering, but how do you guys not put the Bucks ahead of us? With the additions of Bogut, Magloire, Simmons and Ford I see this team pulling a Suns type turnaround. By mid-season look for the Bucks to start Bogut and Magloire.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*

1. Heat
2. Pistons
3. Nets
4. Pacers
5. Cavs
6. Bucks
7. Knicks
8. Sixers
9. Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*

I am not voting yet, but the reason why I am posting. I went back to the archives from Dec 23 last year. We were two games out of last place. 

Some thought we were the worse team in the league and the tar and feathers for Paxson were hot and ready to go. This was a month and 1/2 into the season. We turned it around. 

I do not knw what will happen. Anything could happen. We may have injuries and collapse. We may be a lot better than anyone thinks, so I will refrain from voting. Mainly because I do not know for sure where we will finish.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*



truebluefan said:


> I do not knw what will happen. Anything could happen. We may have injuries and collapse. We may be a lot better than anyone thinks, so I will refrain from voting. Mainly because I do not know for sure where we will finish.













Nobody knows what is going to happen. We're all just taking educated guesses. I think that if you are going to debate people who are trying to do actual analysis, good or bad, you should at least tell us what you think as well... more than 'you never know.'

Last season very well may have been an improbable event. A weak east combined with a set of hungry players. Or, Paxson could be a great GM and has a new secret to unlocking the NBA. Since you seem to be a pretty big Paxson supporter, I'd personally like to know what you think. But, of course, you don't have to vote if you don't want to.  

I’ll know I remember that you didn’t vote if you start saying “I told you so” if the Bulls happen to be good… since you would not be able to legitimately say that… all you are currently saying is “anything can happen, look at last year." That attitude certainly appears to fall into the "Paxson was lucky" argument. IMO, either Paxson was lucky and "anything can happen" or he's really built a legitimate NBA team that is expected to win. What do you think? Do you think this team will make the playoffs?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*

1. Indiana
2. Detroit
3. Miami
4. New Jersey
5. Cleveland
6. Boston
7. Chicago


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I voted 6th (by record, potentially 7th playoff seed).

I put 

Indiana
Miami
Detroit
Cleveland
New Jersey

ahead of the Bulls. Of course, Washington, Philly and Milwaukee will be teams we will be fighting down the stretch.

But don't take my word for it. I don't know the other rosters well.

I think that the roster the Bulls have can work pretty well, though it may start out slowly. 

Fitting Tim Thomas in to what the Bulls are doing is my key for the season, even above Luol Deng's growth (a close second) and Mike Sweetney's (a close third). (Like it or not, he's got to be the one who helps the youngsters put things into perspective, as AD did...I know, past history is not a good indication, but...I am a Bulls' fan, so I look for hope in the unlikeliest of places. :eek8: He does have some perspective, having been on a playoff team that almost went all the way, to being on a loser at NY. Some kind of relationship has to be built up between him and Skiles. Hopefully Ron Adams can make things work in that regard.)

Fire away!


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*

I'll go with:

1. Indy (I expect them to bounce back strong, at least in the regular season)
2. Miami (chemistry issues aside, they are best in their division)
3. New Jersey (assuming they can stay healthy, they win the Atlantic)
4. Detroit 
5. Cleveland 
6. Chicago (I think we can make up for Eddy's offense between Sweetney, Thomas, and Songaila, but it remains to be seen how our interior D will be without AD and to an extent, Eddy)
7. Washington (they'll be a little worse this year I think)
8. Philly (Iggy's a year older, Cheeks will let Dalembert play, CWebb can still play)


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

1.Miami
2.Indiana
3.Cleveland
4.New Jersey
5.Detroit
6.Chicago
7.Milwaukee
8.Philadelphia

9.New York
10.Washington
11.Orlando
12.Boston
13.Atlanta
14.Toronto
15.Charlotte


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Pacers
Heat
Pistons
Nets
Cavs
*Bulls*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> What position will the Bulls finish in?


Something like this:


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll take the Bulls fifth behind Detroit, Miami, Cleveland, and Indiana.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Again, we are one of the unknown teams in terms of potential and accomplishment. We are such a young team that it's near impossible to predict where we will finish especially in the Eastern Conference, which has made so many moves and improved impressively.

I am not sure which teams we can beat and which teams we are the underdog. I can see these teams being better than Chicago.

Indiana
Detroit
Miami
New Jersey
Cleveland

Other words, i can't see us being better than the 6th spot. We will finish at 6th or lower. Teams that are potential as good as us:

New York
Philadelphia
Milwaukee
Washington

Other words, there will be 5 teams competing for the final 3 spots. I think Milwaukee will make it with the addition of Magloire and Washington will make it with such a talented 1-2 combo. We will be battling with Philadelphia and NY for the last spot. If Curry was still on this team, we would be a lock. But now we are rebuidling, nothing is certain. Either way, we will have a lot of cap next season along with 2 picks - one is likely in the lottery - to turn things around.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm going with 7th, since I think we're in for another slow start. 3-6 for the first 9 games. .500 or a couple games over by the all-star break. And then we make our run. Skiles will have his rotations down like a well-oiled machine and the players will know exactly in what way they are expected to contribute. 

I say:

Miami
Indiana
Detroit
New Jersey
Cleveland
Milwaukee
Chicago
Washington

Boston
Philly
New York


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I think the Bulls will finish 11th in the division. 

You see, last year I said the Bulls would suck because they traded one of my favorite players. When the Bulls started winning last season, I started backpeddling with my boasts on how they'd suck. Now I'm angry that I was made a fool of, and it's time for revenge. This season I plan to downplay the positives and exaggerate the negatives. I'm a Bulls fan, yes, but it is more important to me that I appear right.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> I think the Bulls will finish 11th in the division.
> 
> You see, last year I said the Bulls would suck because they traded one of my favorite players. When the Bulls started winning last season, I started backpeddling with my boasts on how they'd suck. Now I'm angry that I was made a fool of, and it's time for revenge. This season I plan to downplay the positives and exaggerate the negatives. I'm a Bulls fan, yes, but it is more important to me that I appear right.


Lots of love on the board today.

No vote?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Lots of love on the board today.
> 
> No vote?


I told ya, I voted 11.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> I think the Bulls will finish 11th in the division.
> 
> You see, last year I said the Bulls would suck because they traded one of my favorite players. When the Bulls started winning last season, I started backpeddling with my boasts on how they'd suck. Now I'm angry that I was made a fool of, and it's time for revenge. This season I plan to downplay the positives and exaggerate the negatives. I'm a Bulls fan, yes, but it is more important to me that I appear right.


Of course, since he didn't think they'd be very good last year its hardly a stretch to imagine he wouldn't think they'd be very good this year.

But it's good to know what you would do in his situation


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

the bulls will finish 1st!!! and then they will win the championship!!

^typical highly optimistic bull fan response


im a die heart bull fan and i got to say this is going to be a FRUSTRATING year...the loss of curry basically shows us that were down to what we were in the playoffs when we basically got handled by the wizards! my best spot that i put them at is an 8 and they get torn apart int he playoffs other wise i see them as a 9-10 spot...even our beloved 99-00 bulls had more height under the boards with simpkins and purdue and antsney and brand....


dont be suprised for the sophomore slump of gordon...all his preseason struggles are adding up for it...


35-47 sounds like a reasonable at best for...another rebuilding team? (look familiar...juss flipped last years record)


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Electric Slim said:


> I think the Bulls will finish 11th in the division.
> 
> You see, last year I said the Bulls would suck because they traded one of my favorite players. When the Bulls started winning last season, I started backpeddling with my boasts on how they'd suck. Now I'm angry that I was made a fool of, and it's time for revenge. This season I plan to downplay the positives and exaggerate the negatives. I'm a Bulls fan, yes, but it is more important to me that I appear right.


^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BullFan16 said:


> the bulls will finish 1st!!! and then they will win the championship!!
> 
> ^typical highly optimistic bull fan response
> 
> ...


Think again about the bolded part. It wasn't so much that we were missing Eddy Curry persay (and Deng too), it was that we were missing 2 players from our starting lineup (make it 3 when you include Duhon, who missed game 6 and was largely ineffective after hurting his back). When that many injuries set in, we were forced to dip into our bench to fill the starting lineup which is fine and dandy. But then where does our bench go? Our bench was arguably our biggest advantage last season.

Not only that, but we didn't "lose" Curry. We traded him, and for 2 very capable players mind you. There's no reason that our combination of Sweetney, Songaila, and Tim Thomas can't replace Curry's scoring load. At this point, I'm far more concerned with Gordon and Chandler rediscovering their niche.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Miami
Detroit
Cleveland
Indiana
New Jersey
Washington
Milwaukee
Chicago
-----------
Knicks
Philly

Its a cat fight between the Bulls, Philly and Knicks IMO. 

Since I'm a Bulls fan, I'll go with the Bulls. I have faith in Skiles to figure out a way to win. Let's hope Paxson can make a trade before the season ends to bring in another productive big man. I think Skiles will adjust his rotations to field a winning team. Our team will try harder than the other team most nights. That will count for something, it sure did last year. There are wildcards, such as Deng's injury and Tim Thomas. I like Sweetney and Songolia, they are both effective players, but both are pretty lousy on D. Chandler will play his way into shape and be his dominant self. Othella is a decent guy to bring off the bench. I like Duhon and Hinrich starting most nights, except against teams like New Jersey where we'll be a little overmatched. Gordon *has* to develop into a complete player. Its going to be small-ball in Chicago, which is going to be different to see given that we've focused on getting the ball to Curry to start games so much. Songolia at the 4, being a great passer, will give us a lot more options on offense. I have faith that Skiles will develop rotations and a strategy that will keep us in most games, especially against the poor and average teams in the league. I don't think we'll be able to run with the Miamis and Detroits of the league. But, 42 wins will get the 8 seed, IMO. 


The Knicks could be very good this year, if they buy into the Larry Brown system. And, they've added 3 quality rookies in Robinson, Lee and Frye. It could be a surprise like the Bulls were last year. The addition of AD and Eddy, along with Rose. AD, Eddy, Rose, Taylor, Lee, Frye. That's pretty solid. I don't like Q at the 3. I don't like Marbury as the leader, and I think dealing with that will be a big wildcard. I don't have much doubt that Crawford will buy into Brown's system. I think he wants to finally succeed. Going forward, the Knicks have a solid young core of players in Crawford, Azaria, Frye, Lee and Robinson. If Marbury and Q buy in, or if they can get quality in return for Marbury (big if), then this team could really surprise, like the Bulls did last year. I hope they don’t though, since I want the Bullies to make the playoffs again.

The problem is its a different league and a different season once the playoffs start and the more veteran teams or teams that have been coasting a little kick it up to 100%. That's when our constant effort won't help us much.

I also have to admit that I'm betting with my heart in many ways.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Miami
> Detroit
> Cleveland
> Indiana
> ...


K4E, you have things almost exactly like me:

Miami
Indiana
New Jersey
Detroit
Cleveland
Milwaukee
Philly
Chicago

Washington
New York
Boston


I'll pick the Bulls to slip in at 8 for no good reason. Purely hopeful optimism, though truthfully I don't feel terribly optimistic. I think six teams (Milwaukee through Boston) should be in a dogfight all season for the three remaining playoff spots. I would be very surprised if one of my top five teams does not make the playoffs.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Think again about the bolded part. It wasn't so much that we were missing Eddy Curry persay (and Deng too), it was that we were missing 2 players from our starting lineup (make it 3 when you include Duhon, who missed game 6 and was largely ineffective after hurting his back). When that many injuries set in, we were forced to dip into our bench to fill the starting lineup which is fine and dandy. But then where does our bench go? Our bench was arguably our biggest advantage last season.
> 
> Not only that, but we didn't "lose" Curry. We traded him, and for 2 very capable players mind you. There's no reason that our combination of Sweetney, Songaila, and Tim Thomas can't replace Curry's scoring load. At this point, I'm far more concerned with Gordon and Chandler rediscovering their niche.


but do u think that sweetney, songalia and thomas have the power and presence inside as curry did? sweetney can do it on the boards but songalia and thomas are both outside shooters...and also with the loss of curry we lost AD another big man... i just hope we can pick it up on the scoring in the post cuz otherwise all we will have to rely on our perimeter shooting


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I voted ninth, but the Bulls will be in the playoff hunt right up until the final game.

1. Indiana
2. Miami
3. Detroit
4. Cleveland
5. New Jersey
6. Philadelphia
7. Milwaukee (they made me believers tonight -- I really like their personnel and their approach)
8. Washington
9/10/11: Bulls/Knicks/Boston


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bump


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

We love you kukoc4ever


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ahem. not really the reason i bumped this thread, though it is interesting to note that k4e did vote an 8th place finish. (so ease up)


DMD was asking about this thread in the playoff sticky at the top. found it.

can't find a record season prediction thread yet. still looking.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ahem. not really the reason i bumped this thread, though it is interesting to note that k4e did vote an 8th place finish. (so ease up)
> 
> 
> DMD was asking about this thread in the playoff sticky at the top. found it.
> ...


Cannot ease up with Paxson haters.....


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

K4E's picks overall were pretty darn close. He had all 8 playoff teams and almost in the correct order. The only thing he was way off on was including the Knicks in the playoff picture. :biggrin:


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*



CiMa said:


> 1. Heat
> 2. Pistons
> 3. Nets
> 4. Pacers
> ...


Knicks? what an idiot!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Whatposition will the Bulls finish in the Eastern Conference?*



CiMa said:


> Knicks? what an idiot!


 :rofl:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

unBULLievable said:


> We love you kukoc4ever



Pretty rough that I'm being asked to "eat crow" for getting all the playoff teams right and picking the Bulls to make the playoffs.

We very well may finish the season as a .500 club. Sweet.

I was at the Sox game today… why did SHAQ and Wade play so few minutes today?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> why did SHAQ and Wade play so few minutes today?


Riley's resting them for the playoffs.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Pretty rough that I'm being asked to "eat crow" for getting all the playoff teams right and picking the Bulls to make the playoffs.
> 
> We very well may finish the season as a .500 club. Sweet.
> 
> I was at the Sox game today… why did SHAQ and Wade play so few minutes today?


Riley pulled the starters at the end of the third quarter and didn't return to them.

We got down in the first quarter, but had an exceptional second quarter (outscoring the Heat by 15 points). We withstood a run by their starters in the third, at which point Riley threw in the towel and protected his players instead of fighting to win the game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Miami
> Detroit
> Cleveland
> Indiana
> ...


Frankly, I thought this was a good post at the time and I still think its a good post. K4E's Bulls analysis was pretty spot on, except for not knowing Tyson was going to take a half season to play into shape. And despite digging a hole for ourselves with Tyson floundering and Ben struggling with consistency, Scott did coach us well enough to keep us in a lot of games, and we did manage to secure a playoff spot -- maybe with 42 wins.

His Knicks analysis remains valid as well. I believe he would have been right IF the Bickerknockers had bought into LB's system. Unfortunately for them and fortunately for us, they didn't. He was also right about JCraw flourishing under Larry.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Riley's resting them for the playoffs.


That's not really a complete answer. While Shaq & Wade WERE playing, Chicago was abusing them. Each sat down for foul trouble. At that point, I think Riley weighed the benefits of putting them back in to stage a comeback vs. getting them injured. Non-injury wone out. "resting them for the playoffs" implies that the Heats played poorly because those two did not play, but that is simply not true. We rendered them ineffective.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wynn said:


> That's not really a complete answer. While Shaq & Wade WERE playing, Chicago was abusing them. Each sat down for foul trouble. At that point, I think Riley weighed the benefits of putting them back in to stage a comeback vs. getting them injured. Non-injury wone out. "resting them for the playoffs" implies that the Heats played poorly because those two did not play, but that is simply not true. We rendered them ineffective.


That's also not really a complete answer. Chicago was abusing Shaq and Wade when they were in, but it was prety clear that Shaq and Wade weren't really interested in bringing their A game to a late season game that didn't matter to them. Sort of unjibby, but not totally unexpected. I wouldn't guage our playoff readiness by our effectiveness against the Heat on Sunday. If we played them again in May, I suspect a whole different Shaq and Wade would show up to play.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> That's also not really a complete answer. Chicago was abusing Shaq and Wade when they were in, but it was prety clear that Shaq and Wade weren't really interested in bringing their A game to a late season game that didn't matter to them. Sort of unjibby, but not totally unexpected. I wouldn't guage our playoff readiness by our effectiveness against the Heat on Sunday. If we played them again in May, I suspect a whole different Shaq and Wade would show up to play.


I watched the whole game, and they didn't seem disinterested to me. Wade has now had 3 very poor games against the Bull. I'm not convince that the Heat were as disinterested as everyone seems to claim.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

unBULLievable said:


> We love you kukoc4ever


Not only did kukoc4ever do very well with his predictions, but it appears that the board as a whole did very well. A week ago it was not clear whether the Bulls would finish 5th or 9th in the conference. Now, with only one game to go the spead has narrowed to 5th to 8th. The impressive thing is that many people identified our main competitors accurately, and predicted a close race for the bottom rungs in the conference playoffs.

So, Kudos to kukoc4ever and everyone else for good prognostication. :cheers:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> 1.Miami
> 2.Indiana
> 3.Cleveland
> 4.New Jersey
> ...


I did okay, although I did pick Detroit to finish 5th which was a bit of a mistake and Phily to make the playoffs with Washington out. How does a team with AI, Webber, Iggy, Dalembert, Hunter, etc. not make the playoffs.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

This is the one I remembered: 

I picked 6th by record (possibly seventh seed). But I also said that TT would be the key!!!!!

Hit the slow start part. 

Gave too much credit to Mike Sweetney.

Not enough to Noce (Maybe no one did!)

Good job everyone!


----------

